# Things that ARE NOT Pokemon yet.



## SquishierCobra

Discuss what animals/plants/objects that have not become a Pokemon yet.

Personally, I think we need a koala, a dolphin, a Liopleurodon (maybe a Lapras evo), a crane, a barracuda, a Chihuahua (Don't ask),  a Chinese dragon (Legendary?), a centaur (Pseudo-Legend),  a goat, a turkey, a Stegosaurus, a Glyptodont, a Brontothere, an Apple, a Terror Bird, a Kiwi (Fruit or bird, or both!), a Cheetah, a Puffin, and a ridiculous amount of others.

What do you think>:


----------



## Superbird

SquishierCobra said:
			
		

> Chinese Dragon


Uh, Raquaza doesn't count?


----------



## SquishierCobra

Also, I want  a Hamster, too.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I especially think we need a Turkey Pokemon. It could be an Ice-type and have frozen feathers, or it could be Dark-type and use its feathers to lure adversaries.


----------



## Byrus

Flies and roaches - they'd make good poison types. There's a lot of dinosaurs to choose from too. Oh, and seconding the goats.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

A haunted suit of armor wouldn't be too far fetched. Ghost/Steel typing, maybe?


----------



## Zero Moment

RespectTheBlade said:


> A haunted suit of armor wouldn't be too far fetched. Ghost/Steel typing, maybe?


This would be boss.
Either unevolving, or evos would be different suits/aquiring armor.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

A Shrubbe-*shot*

Um, there needs to be, like, electrical wires. Perhaps disguised as a snake.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

RespectTheBlade said:


> A haunted suit of armor wouldn't be too far fetched. Ghost/Steel typing, maybe?


I've always wanted a Ghost/Steel type. I was thinking of some kind of ghostly steel sphere that would evolve into a haunted suit of armor.

Also, a cassowary. Fighting/Flying FTW.


----------



## Spatz

Mosquito.
It'd be the new zubat.

Something like an Ent (LotR) (I spealt it wrong?) but not Sudowudo


----------



## Byrus

Lirris said:


> Mosquito.
> It'd be the new zubat.


Yes! I'd love this.

Also, how about sand dollar Pokémon? You could pokeify it by adding some intricate markings and stuff. Viperfish and ogrefish would be cool too. (Gyarados does have some viperfish elements in it though)


----------



## Zero Moment

Byrus said:


> Yes! I'd love this.
> 
> Also, how about sand dollar Pokémon? You could pokeify it by adding some intricate markings and stuff.


Sand dollars are alive D:
........
The more you know?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Byrus said:


> Yes! I'd love this.
> 
> Also, how about sand dollar Pokémon? You could pokeify it by adding some intricate markings and stuff. Viperfish and ogrefish would be cool too. (Gyarados does have some viperfish elements in it though)


That sand dollar idea is interesting. Ground, Rock or Steel-type, probably. Any fish is good for me too, since I love water types.

...Okay, now what can we make out of a sand dollar? *starts thinking*


----------



## spaekle

I think the cobra lily would make for an awesome grass-type. :>


----------



## Flareth

Pokemon based off of certain musical instruments
A TV-based Pokemon with different forms based on different genres.

Before you yell "Rotom!", remember Rotom was only posessing the TV in the Chateau and the TV is not one of it's forms so...

Oh and on the topic of sea creature Pokemon.....plankton. Most likely of the zooplankton variety.


----------



## Zero Moment

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> I think the cobra lily would make for an awesome grass-type. :>


Yes.


----------



## Elliekat

I've had a lion-based fakemon floating around in my head for a while. It was a Ground-type sand lion cub that evolved with a Fire Stone into a lion made out of glass :P

But I do agree that we need a crane. :3


----------



## Coroxn

I'm all for inanimate objects. Clothing, books, balls, containers, lights, a castle Pokémon, a lighthouse Pokémon...


----------



## Professor Wesker

The day I see a Tiki Pokemon, I'll be a happy guy.

A Pokemon based off of Cerberus would be cool (A possible Houndoom evo?), as well as a Bigfoot Pokemon (It could be Ice/Fighting or Normal/Fighting depending on the climate). Heck, I'd love to see some Cryptid Pokemon. A Dark/ Flying Jersey Devil or Poison/Dark Chupacabra would be awesome ideas.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

How about another group of pokemon like the Unown, but like based on billiards?[/needs to stop thinking of Homestuck and the Felt]


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Pokemon based off of certain musical instruments


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need Pokemon based off that Chinese legend of the Four Guardians.

Blue Dragon (Grass/Dragon)
Black Turtle (Water/Rock)
White Tiger (Steel/Ice)
Red Phoenix (Fire/Flying)

They'd make perfect Legendaries.


----------



## Eclipse

I'm sure paper has yet to be a Pokemon.

... It would be awesome if the paper Pokemon could have different formes by folding itself. Origami Pokemon, anyone?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^yes

Also Doduo is kinda based on a kiwi iirc.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Origami sounds interesting.

Although I think there should be a Pokemon based on the shoebill. A dark/flying, a steel/flying, or maybe a fighting/flying.


----------



## Lili

I want one based off of a gryphon or a hippogriff or pegasus or *could go on forever*


----------



## leo33wii

http://duo1.deviantart.com/gallery/

that's my gallery on deviant art. if you go to my profile, you can see my journal entry of pokemon that i have written down and will eventually draw and upload to my gallery. it's a work in progress...


----------



## Lili

^ Holy shit flamingo Pokemon.

_WHY HAS NO ONE SUGGESTED THIS YET_


----------



## Rose

I want to see a koala, a llama, and a peacock, especially a peacock.


----------



## IcySapphire

A peacock one would be cool, as would a husky (saw a really good fanmade one on YouTube)

Some legendary Unicorns would be fun too


----------



## Dar

Mad MOAI said:


> That sand dollar idea is interesting. Ground, Rock or Steel-type, probably. Any fish is good for me too, since I love water types.
> 
> ...Okay, now what can we make out of a sand dollar? *starts thinking*


Maybe you can make the sand dollar a crab or some form of shellfish, and make it ground/water or ground/bug.


----------



## MentheLapin

Mr. Kincaid said:


> The day I see a Tiki Pokemon, I'll be a happy guy.


This. Also, a totem pole Pokemon. I actually created a bug type that had a totem pole for a body and could shoot the pieces out. I should find it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassowary

Fighting/Flying


----------



## sv_01

What about a sea anemone (Water and possibly Poison)?


----------



## Zapi

I mostly want more ghosts, more dragons, and even more water-types. You can never have too many water-types <3

For ghosts, I like the ghost/steel haunted suit of armor someone suggested. That would be _badass_. I can't really think of anything else right now, though. Nintendo has made quite a few ghost-types by now.

As for dragons, a poison/dragon would be epic, as would a non-legendary fire/dragon. :3

I have so many ideas for water-types, I can hardly name them all. xD a water/dark anglerfish (I'm sorry, lanturn is too happy-looking to be a proper anglerfish imo :C ), some kind of giant squid/octopus (the latter as an octillery evolution), a water/psychic dolphin, some plesiosaurus-like thing possibly as an evo/pre-evo for Lapras, some kind of water-type domesticated dog (like a Labrador retriever or something?) Pokémon, a lionfish that's either water/poison or water/electric (the latter just because someone on another forum made this really cool water/electric lionfish-like fakemon)...I could go on and on, really.

One more thing, I really really want a smilodon Pokémon for a fossil. Probably ice/fighting or something.

Some decent poison-types would be nice, too.


----------



## sv_01

Zapi said:


> ... some plesiosaurus-like thing possibly as an evo/pre-evo for Lapras...


I've been thinking about a pure Water Lapras pre-evo without a shell (because i consider the shell a major Ice attribute).




Zapi said:


> One more thing, I really really want a smilodon Pokémon for a fossil. Probably ice/fighting or something.


No, not Fighting. It should be Dark.
EDIT: And if it's a fossil, it should be Rock. I think it should be an Ancientpower evolution, like Mamoswine. But its pre-evo would be pure Dark, or even Normal, and based on something else.


----------



## Noctowl

How about a hedgehog? Or an ox? Or a goat? That would be cool.


----------



## sv_01

Scraggy said:


> How about a hedgehog? Or an ox? Or a goat? That would be cool.


Sure, there's no goat Pokémon. The ox would probably be related to Tauros but in the "No Eggs" group. But there already is a hedgehog, even though it's part plant. What do you think Shaymin is?


----------



## Noctowl

*smacks forehead* Duh! 

How about a potato then?


----------



## Rose

IcySapphire said:


> A peacock one would be cool, as would a husky (saw a really good fanmade one on YouTube)
> 
> Some legendary Unicorns would be fun too


Husky, would be TOTALLY awesome, and the unicorn could be cool too, if done not over done.


----------



## Zapi

sv_01 said:


> I've been thinking about a pure Water Lapras pre-evo without a shell (because i consider the shell a major Ice attribute).


Ha, that's what I was thinking too! 



sv_01 said:


> No, not Fighting. It should be Dark.
> EDIT: And if it's a fossil, it should be Rock. I think it should be an Ancientpower evolution, like Mamoswine. But its pre-evo would be pure Dark, or even Normal, and based on something else.


Oh yeah, all fossils are rock-type. Forgot that bit. xD;;


----------



## Byrus

Zapi said:


> I mostly want more ghosts, more dragons, and even more water-types. You can never have too many water-types <3
> 
> For ghosts, I like the ghost/steel haunted suit of armor someone suggested. That would be _badass_. I can't really think of anything else right now, though. Nintendo has made quite a few ghost-types by now.
> 
> As for dragons, a poison/dragon would be epic, as would a non-legendary fire/dragon. :3
> 
> I have so many ideas for water-types, I can hardly name them all. xD a water/dark anglerfish (I'm sorry, lanturn is too happy-looking to be a proper anglerfish imo :C ), some kind of giant squid/octopus (the latter as an octillery evolution), a water/psychic dolphin, some plesiosaurus-like thing possibly as an evo/pre-evo for Lapras, some kind of water-type domesticated dog (like a Labrador retriever or something?) Pokémon, a lionfish that's either water/poison or water/electric (the latter just because someone on another forum made this really cool water/electric lionfish-like fakemon)...I could go on and on, really.
> 
> One more thing, I really really want a smilodon Pokémon for a fossil. Probably ice/fighting or something.
> 
> Some decent poison-types would be nice, too.


All of these ideas are pretty awesome! Especially the poison/dragon idea; maybe it could be based on a Komodo dragon or something. (I think new studies have shown them to be poisonous? Not sure on that one.)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Yeah, their saliva is pretty corrosive.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

poison... generally isn't corrosive?

but I get what you mean. There are poison moves that involve acid (heck, look at Acid!)


----------



## DarkAura

What about having Kangaskhan's baby as an ACTUAL Pokemon?

Oh, and maybe a Mawile Evo/Pre-vo.

And a Puli dog Pokemon. (Puli dogs look like they have dread locks, and come in different shades of black and white, and it could possibly be named Pulic)

How about some more Fire types? (there wasnt many in BW)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

There aren't many fire-types in general. I mean, if you think about it, there are only 19 final form Fire pokemon (not counting legendaries and alternate forms), when there are 52 final form Water pokemon (not counting legendaries and alternate forms).

So I would enjoy some more creative Fire-type pokemon. Like maybe a salamander! Or a fire fossil pokemon! (like perhaps based on a dragon, only Rock/fire instead of a dragon type, I don't know!)


----------



## DarkAura

Doc Scratch said:


> There aren't many fire-types in general. I mean, if you think about it, *1) there are only 19 final form Fire pokemon (not counting legendaries and alternate forms), when there are 52 final form Water pokemon (not counting legendaries and alternate forms).*
> 
> So I would enjoy some more creative Fire-type pokemon. *2) Like maybe a salamander!*
> 
> * 3) Or a fire fossil pokemon!* (like perhaps based on a dragon, only Rock/fire instead of a dragon type, I don't know!)


1) Exactly

2) Yeah, that'd be awesome, but why not take a look at     This right here?

3) That would actually be an awesome Idea. Wasnt there only like 1 or 2 fire/rock types?(Macargo and maybe camurupt?) There should be more.


----------



## Ever

Thylacine!(Ground/Dark) Platypus! (Water/Poison)And um....I dunno, sea urchin? Or do we already have a sea urchin? Sorry, I don't know many of the 5th Gen Pokemon yet.

EDIt: Fossa? (Ground)


----------



## Zero Moment

>Fire/Dragon
Redundant typing is redundant.


----------



## sv_01

Everglider said:


> Platypus! (Water/Poison)


Ehh... Psyduck might be based on a platypus.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

What about a Pokemon based of a sea cucumber? I could see it defend itself by throwing up all over the opponent.

Or maybe a dung beetle?


----------



## Ever

> Originally Posted by *sv_01*
> _Ehh... Psyduck might be based on a platypus._


Psyduck is a freaking duck and IT'S NOT PURPLE. THE HORROR!

EDIt: How do you do the View Post arrow?


----------



## DarkAura

(Look at the top right of the post where the post number is and click it.)

Oh, and isnt Qwilfish a sea urchen?

Oh, and maybe another butterfly pokemon?


----------



## Zero Moment

Quillfish is a pufferfish or something.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> >Fire/Dragon
> Redundant typing is redundant.


I fail to see how fire/dragon is redundant. they're quite complementary, really, and the combination gets theoretically-perfect type coverage and misses only heatran.


----------



## Spatz

sreservoir said:


> I fail to see how fire/dragon is redundant. they're quite complementary, really, and the combination gets theoretically-perfect type coverage and misses only heatran.


Heatran is one less than Lanturn/Ice Rotom resisting Bolt-Beam.

This type coverage = good


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Code:
	

*Abil> uncnoabs [Dragon,Fire]
[]
*Abil> uncoverage [Dragon,Fire]
[(Steel,Fire,FlashFire)]
*Abil> uncnoabs [Electric,Ice]
[(Steel,Electric),(Fire,Electric),(Electric,Ice)]
*Abil> uncoverage [Electric,Ice]
[(Steel,Electric,VoltAbs),(Steel,Electric,Null),(Fire,Electric,VoltAbs),(Fire,Electric,FlashFire),(Fire,Electric,Null),(Water,Electric,VoltAbs),(Electric,Ice,Null),(Electric,Ice,VoltAbs)]

these are theoretical (reasonable ability assignment, with flash fire to fire-types only and volt absorb only to electrics, and I don't think I have thick fat in there, actually; lightningrod seaking gets missed, too) resistors. dragon/fire has none by type, and only one with reasonable abilities. there are things that break electric/ice purely by virtue of typing -- magnemite and rotom-f, basically. a fire/electric would, too.


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> I fail to see how fire/dragon is redundant. they're quite complementary, really, and the combination gets theoretically-perfect type coverage and misses only heatran.


It might be more than just type coverage. It might be the close connections between what the types represent. There is no Fire type in Digimon, and Dragon covers most things that are fire and/or reptillian.
But I think it might be good if there was a Fire/Dragon Pokémon that actually looked like a reptile and had more fiery collors. I know Reshiram is white because of its connection with the sun in the "ball of hot plasma that this planet is orbiting" meaning, but red and orange are typical "fire" colors, and a non-legendary dragon is more likely to be connected with plain old flames and/or lava.

EDIT: Also, this thread is about ideas for new Pokémon, not about unnecessary type combination. It's about what should be, not what shouldn't be. And the only reason I would find a type combination strange is considering the types too different to be compatible, like Normal and Ghost or Fire and Ice.


----------



## Ever

We need...a flower.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Everglider said:


> We need...a flower.


    
?


----------



## DarkAura

i know what we need

A.....nother......Tree!

Oh, and maybe a chipmunk, X3


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> i know what we need
> 
> A.....nother......Tree!
> 
> Oh, and maybe a chipmunk, X3


Did we ever get a tree in the first place?
Sudowoodo was more of a fakey fake fake then a real tree pokemon.


----------



## DarkAura

What about Bonsly? It's a baby tree.

but do we even have a chipmunk pokemon?


----------



## Ever

Torterra has a tree on its back. I think the closest we got to a chipmunk was Pacharisu. I think.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Pachirisu is a squirrel.

and I think we need an electric type jellyfish. Also an actual Scarab beetle pokemon.


----------



## Ever

We just may be getting closer to that scarab beetle. I mean, we had a sarcophagus. I think we need more inanimate objects. A book maybe.


----------



## Zapi

DarkAura said:


> Oh, and maybe another butterfly pokemon?


Ehh, we already have quite a few butterflies as it is. I really don't think we need any more.


----------



## sv_01

Flowers have been mentioned, and that reminded me that while some plants are represented among Pokémon, some of their forms aren't there. Yes, I mean I want a Dawn Stone evolution of Lombre. Female, of course. Lotus flowers are beatutiful.


----------



## Ever

> Originally Posted by *sv_01*
> _Flowers have been mentioned, and that reminded me that while some plants are represented among Pokémon, some of their forms aren't there. Yes, I mean I want a Dawn Stone evolution of Lombre. Female, of course. Lotus flowers are beatutiful._


Ohmygodyes!


----------



## Wargle

>We need a chipmunk

?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

A CUTE ONE THIS TIME


----------



## DarkAura

WE NEED ONE!!!!!!!

WE ALSO NEED MORE MICE!



AND MORE DOGS!(And or foxes and wolves)


----------



## Spatz

Missed growlithe an arcanine


----------



## Ever

We need a poison-type legendary. ...Maybe a platypus!


----------



## Tails

I would really love to see a Koala or Dolphine typed PoKéMoN.
Another that I would be eager to see is maybe a Hedgehog typed PoKéMoN.
Or something Panda related!


----------



## Ever

> Originally posted by *Tails*
> _Another that I would be eager to see is maybe a Hedgehog typed PoKéMoN._


Yesyesyes seconding that!


----------



## Tails

Everglider said:


> Yesyesyes seconding that!


They're like, the cutest things ever. ; u ; <3


----------



## Ever

How about a hyena? Do we 'ave a toucan?


----------



## Superbird

Tails said:


> Another that I would be eager to see is maybe a Hedgehog typed PoKéMoN.


?


----------



## DarkAura

We need a grass type Eeveelution that ACTUALLY EVOLVES FROM A LEAF STONE!

Oh, and a pre-evo of a miltank.

And a ditto evolution. Possibly named Dittwo?





Tails said:


> I would really love to see a Koala or Dolphin typed PoKéMoN.
> Or something Panda related!


Koala~ The closest we have is a Teddiursa, but no real Koala.

Dolphin~ We do need one.

Panda~ ?  (The Spin Panda)


Oh and we have a hyena. It's called


----------



## Aisling

IcySapphire said:


> A peacock one would be cool, as would a husky (saw a really good fanmade one on YouTube)
> 
> Some legendary Unicorns would be fun too








?

A Pokemon based on clovers would be really cute! I think I tried to design one once but I have no idea where the drawings went. :<a A mandrake Pokemon would be pretty cool too... and an okapi Pokemon related to Girafarig somehow would also be sweet. Oh, and BETTA FISH


----------



## Mai

DarkAura said:


> We need a grass type Eeveelution that ACTUALLY EVOLVES FROM A LEAF STONE!
> 
> Oh, and a pre-evo of a miltank.
> 
> And a ditto evolution. Possibly named Dittwo?


_Why???_ Eevee doesn't need more than one evolution per type; don't you think that _seven_ is enough? Not that I hate eevee (it's pretty awesome, actually), but having that would be ridiculous. 

Anyway, I don't think we have a particular need for a platypus legendary. It's not that cute, and without some serious changes it can't really be one of the "real" legendaries. 

I would love another hedgehog pokemon, if only so I could use it in ASB. ^^;; Poison type, maybe? 



Alraune said:


> A Pokemon based on clovers would be really cute! I think I tried to design one once but I have no idea where the drawings went. :<a A mandrake Pokemon would be pretty cool too... and an okapi Pokemon related to Girafarig somehow would also be sweet. Oh, and BETTA FISH[/QUOTE]
> 
> Seconding! A mandrake really would be interesting, if only for how they decide to interpret it. Another grass/dark, maybe?


----------



## sv_01

DarkAura said:


> Oh, and a pre-evo of a miltank.


A common pre-evo of Tauros and Miltank!


----------



## ole_schooler

I think we need a shetland pony pokemon.  Specifically, one like the Kate Beaton pony.  Normal, or maybe Ice/Rock for being in the frigid hills.

And for all that there are tons of cats, we should get a saber-tooth pokemon.  Maybe as a fossil? (although the mammoth pokemon aren't fossils...)


----------



## Anomaly 54

A haunted suit of armour (Ghost/Steel)
Magma monster (Rock/Fire)
Poisonous Dragon (Poison/Dragon)
A puppet master kinda thing with vudoo powers (Psychic)
Also a ninja like Pokémon (Poison/Dark)
And maybe a gangster kinda Pokémon (Fighting/Poison)

Just more poison really.


----------



## sv_01

Anomaly 54 said:


> Magma monster (Rock/Fire)


Specify "magma monster." If it isn't supposed to be something like Magmar or Magcargo, then what?


----------



## Charikachu

We need platypus pokemon!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine

Hmm I was thinking along the lines of a possessed tree that stalks people when they defile it. ^^


----------



## Ever

> Originally Posted by *Chari*
> _We need a platypus Pokemon!!!!!!_


Yesyesyes seconding that. All the way, bro.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Psyduck and Golduck are definitely platypuses


----------



## Crystal Walrein

Charikachu said:


> We need platypus pokemon!!!!!!


I'll see you and raise you Stunfisk.

Now, what about a sea anemone, clownfish (reference to _Finding Nemo_ not intended), lamppost (Lampent doesn't count), shrubs, or one of those angry flowers seen in the Cloud Cuckooland level of _Banjo-Tooie_?


----------



## sv_01

Crystal Walrein said:


> Charikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need platypus pokemon!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see you and raise you Stunfisk.
Click to expand...

Stunfisk is some kind of fish.


----------



## Ever

I thought Psyduck and Golduck were um, ducks? And I'm thinking a platypus should be poisonous.


----------



## Mad MOAI

sv_01 said:


> Stunfisk is some kind of fish.


Stunfisk is actually an adorable version of a stargazer, which always looks up and shocks things when they touch it. I think.

Maybe... we could have a very loud bird Pokemon. Whatever kind of bird at is that sounds like it screams "whoo-wow." I'm not sure if Combusken counts...


----------



## Typhonia

Betta fish (Siamese fighting fish).
Pl0x?
They're so beautiful and graceful, I'd love to have one in the pokemon world.


----------



## Dar

Typhonia said:


> Betta fish (Siamese fighting fish).
> Pl0x?
> They're so beautiful and graceful, I'd love to have one in the pokemon world.


second this. plus, i just love these kind. ive had 3 since i was born. although, does Basculin count?


----------



## RK-9

Golduck and Psyduck are platypus not ducks okay >:I

We need a Chocolate icecream pokemon.


----------



## Mai

RK-10 said:


> Golduck and Psyduck are platypus not ducks okay >:I
> 
> We need a Chocolate icecream pokemon.


I was hoping the shiny form would be chocolate. :(

But either way I sort of dislike vanilluxe, so.


----------



## sv_01

There isn't any armadillo yet (for those who don't know, Sandshrew is a pangolin and Groudon is a dinosaur). And I don't remember an Ankylosaur (Rock/maybe Ground, defensive fossil). Hey, what about its counterpart being a Deinonychus (Rock/Dark)?


----------



## SquishierCobra

Ankylosaur? Is Torterra one?


----------



## Bombsii

WHERE. IS. THE. PANDA. *POKEMON!?* D:<


----------



## Mai

Bombsii said:


> WHERE. IS. THE. PANDA. *POKEMON!?* D:<


Spinda exists!


----------



## Zhorken

A donkey!  We need a donkey.  More equines in general.  But especially a donkey.



Mai said:


> I was hoping [Vanilluxe's] shiny form would be chocolate. :(


Chocolate would be kind of weird—remember that it's supposed to be made of snow and ice, merely _resembling_ ice cream—but it should've stayed pink-tinged like shiny Vanillite.  Pink ice cream is a thing, light pink wouldn't look especially weird for snow, at least no more weird than blue, and then it'd be actually possible to differentiate.







(True story: I almost typed Vanipede.)


EDIT: Also I'd like to see more Water/Bugs, and preferably one that actually keeps its typing in its final form.  (Yes, Surskit is the only one.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I'd like to see some actually viable ice-types. ice ... is kind of a crap typing.


----------



## sv_01

SquishierCobra said:


> Ankylosaur? Is Torterra one?


No, it's a tortoise. What I want is a dinosaur with armor scales but not a shell, and that hammer thing on its tail.


----------



## Bombsii

Mai said:


> Spinda exists!


GET THAT SHIT OUT OF MY FACE


----------



## Snowman8TR AAA

WE NEED MORE SNOWMEN!!! Also, a puppet possesed by it's shadow would be a cool new Dark/Ghost


----------



## Zero Moment

Snowman8TR AAA said:


> WE NEED MORE SNOWMEN!!! Also, a puppet possesed by it's shadow would be a cool new Dark/Ghost


There's already a Ghost-type puppet Pokemon.


----------



## Snowman8TR AAA

Also, I forgot to mention ; we need a Tanuki. We have a Kitsune (Zoarork), now we need a rodent WITH BALLS THE SIZE OF HOUSES (According to wikipedia)


----------



## SquishierCobra

Snowman8TR AAA said:


> Also, I forgot to mention ; we need a Tanuki. We have a Kitsune (Zoarork), now we need a rodent WITH BALLS THE SIZE OF HOUSES (According to wikipedia)


Maybe not with the balls.


----------



## Zero Moment

We need a Pokemon with, like, spiked wrecking balls for hands.


----------



## Mango

I would use the shit out of a narwhal Pokemon.

I also really like it when they play around with types. Let's see some weird ones like Fire/Poison or Steel/Poison.

Heck more Poison types cuz Poison types are boss.


----------



## Flareth

We seriously SERIOUSLY need a dolphin Pokemon.

Other ideas:

Inkwell Pokemon
Harp/Ocarina Pokemon
Hammer Pokemon


----------



## Zero Moment

Poisonous dragon Pokemon.


----------



## Ever

Mango said:


> I would use the shit out of a narwhal Pokemon.


Seconding.


----------



## mewtini

We need a bomb Pokemon.

Yes.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Psychtini said:


> We need a bomb Pokemon.
> 
> Yes.


Weezing and Koffing are land mines. They explode. 

I think this is close enough.


----------



## Zhorken

Plus Voltorb and Electrode.

I don't know, though; on second thought, I think a little Bob-Omb-like thing could be cute.


----------



## Espeon

Zhorken said:


> Plus Voltorb and Electrode.
> 
> I don't know, though; on second thought, I think a little Bob-Omb-like thing could be cute.


I always thought Roggenrola was close enough to bob-omb in terms of appearance. :x It does also learn explosion!


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need LLAMAS!

Doesn't matter if they wear hats or not...


----------



## Ever

SquishierCobra said:


> We need LLAMAS!
> 
> Doesn't matter if they wear hats or not...


LOL yes! _"Carl!"_


----------



## DarkAura

OMFG, yes!! WE NEED LLAMAS WITH HATS!!!!!

"Carl! You tracked mud on the carpet!"
"Wasnt me"
"Carl, they're your footprints"
"There's an imposter on the loose"
"Carl, they're leading right to you"
"Clue one, the imposter is a phantom"
"Carl, stop changing the subj-" BBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!!

"Surprise!"
"Carl, what did you do?!?!"
"Nothing says friend ship like roasted people faces"
"Carl, that sick, and- Oh god, one touched me!"


I Freaking LOVE LLama's with hats, and we need Carl and Paul to be Pokemon, NOW!

And Charlie the unicorn!!!!


----------



## Zero Moment

We need more BEARS, ect.


----------



## DarkAura

We have beartic and ursaring! We need no more bears!!

We do need charlie the unicorn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superbird

Assuming Unicorns don't actually have to fly, Rapidash counts.


----------



## Ever

We still don't have llamas. Unrelatedly, is Ampharos supposed to be a wool-less sheep or what?


----------



## SquishierCobra

We also need more creatures from Greek myths, like Centaurs.


----------



## DarkAura

CENTAURS LIKE FOALY AND CHEREN!!!!!

You know, Rapidash does fly in the first theme song (WTF?!?)

It's a flying unicorn. O.O

We only have 2 unicorns

 

We need Charlie the Unicorn, NOW!


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> CENTAURS LIKE FOALY AND CHEREN!!!!!
> 
> You know, Rapidash does fly in the first theme song (WTF?!?)
> 
> It's a flying unicorn. O.O
> 
> We only have 2 unicorns
> 
> 
> 
> We need Charlie the Unicorn, NOW!


Here is a unicorn

His name is Charlie.


----------



## DarkAura

NO!

*bashes head on a table and draws a terrible picture of charlie the unicorn. holds itinfront of LS*

WUT DOES THIS LOOK LIKE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh, I'm sorry.






Here's Charlie.


----------



## DarkAura

*bashes head some more*

NO!!!!!!!!!

I looks like a blew poneez with hornz!!!! >=(


----------



## Ever

Keldeo is a unicorn???


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need Pegasus.


----------



## Cerberus87

We need a wolf. There are lots of dogs, foxes, even a lion, but no wolf. Ice/Dark typing, Special-biased.


----------



## Zero Moment

Cerberus said:


> We need a wolf. There are lots of dogs, foxes, even a lion, but no wolf. Ice/Dark typing, Special-biased.


AWWWW YEAH


----------



## DarkAura

isnt like poochyena a wolf?

and techniclly, all dogs are wolves, since they originated from them. Dogs are...obedient wolves.


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> isnt like poochyena a wolf?
> 
> and techniclly, all dogs are wolves, since they originated from them. Dogs are...obedient wolves.


No, dogs are dogs and wolves are wolves.

There is enough genetic difference between them to have seperate species.
It's like saying chickens are dinosaurs because they originated from them.

EDIT: WHOO 2,612TH POST!


----------



## Glace

Also I think Poochyena's name derives from "pooch" and "hyena" so.

I don't believe it's a wolf.


----------



## Superbird

poochyena and mightyena are mainly based off of hyenas--which are admittedly a type of canine if I'm not mistaken, hence the use of the word 'pooch' in Poochyena's name.

That said, I would like to see a wolf pokemon as well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

suborder Feliformia, poochyena is a kitty!


----------



## Zero Moment

sreservoir said:


> suborder Feliformia, poochyena is a kitty!


Wut?


----------



## SquishierCobra

I think hyenas are more like cats, or maybe ferrets.


----------



## Ever

Hyenas are Feliformia, which are "cat-like" carnivores.


----------



## Dar

We are in serious need of a panda pokemon


----------



## 1. Luftballon

spinda would have said hi, but is drunk.


----------



## DarkAura

Spinda~ Made from the words *Spin and Panda*. As the name suggests, it is a *panda that spins and gets dizzy*. More people complain about no panda Pokemon than the people who compalne that Absol is a cat...or dog. Spinda is too a panda. Why does everyone ask that, Lol!


----------



## Spatz

sreservoir said:


> suborder Feliformia, poochyena is a kitty!









No seriously, wut?  But, poochy = dog, not cat, else it'd be like Kittyena...


----------



## Dar

DarkAura said:


> Spinda~ Made from the words *Spin and Panda*. As the name suggests, it is a *panda that spins and gets dizzy*. More people complain about no panda Pokemon than the people who compalne that Absol is a cat...or dog. Spinda is too a panda. Why does everyone ask that, Lol!


oh i forgot about spinda. in that case, we need a GOOD panda pokemon


----------



## Luxcario

Dark Koala said:


> oh i forgot about spinda. in that case, we need a GOOD panda pokemon


Spinda's okay, but then again, the panda is my favourite animal and Spinda doesn't look much like a panda.


----------



## The Omskivar

Russian nesting dolls.


----------



## Spatz

Luxcario said:


> Spinda's okay, but then again, the panda is my favourite animal and Spinda doesn't look much like a panda.


It's a Red Panda with rabbit like features


----------



## Ever

So then we need Giant Pandas.


----------



## The Omskivar

Giant Pandas with bamboo swords.


----------



## Monoking

The giant panda pokemon would probably be a grass and fighting type, wouldn't it?


----------



## sv_01

I suggest a tentacle legendary from another dimension (Water/Dark) (Giratina is too much of a reptile).


----------



## Mad MOAI

^Like a giant squid, except modified. That might be interesting.

Now that I think about it, I don't believe we have a woodpecker Pokemon yet either... unless I'm forgetting it.


----------



## DarkAura

ithink we need another flying/fire type starter, it's too painful to have fire/fighting for 3 freaking generations in a row! =O


----------



## Luxcario

Lirris said:


> It's a Red Panda with rabbit like features


It doesn't look much like a Red Panda either. It looks like a drunk rabbit.


----------



## Monoking

DarkAura said:


> ithink we need another flying/fire type starter, it's too painful to have fire/fighting for 3 freaking generations in a row! =O


I so agree! I'm making a fake region with it's own dex, and it's so hard not to make the final evolution of the fire starter a fighting type too!


----------



## Zero Moment

Fire/Rock starter.


----------



## RK-9

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Fire/Rock starter.


Names:

Basic: Firock
2nd Evolution: Comboulder
3rd Evolution: Magolem
On topic, in that same generation with Firock and Comboulder, we need Water-Flying and Grass-Steel in the same generation.


----------



## DarkAura

Hmm....

Water/ Flying;

 

Grass/ Steel

_____________________________________________NO


----------



## Superbird

Also Water/Flying:



Grass/Steel:


----------



## Coroxn

Hmmm....

A Toucan Pokémon. Because those things are awesome.

Earwigs are cool, too.

A castle Pokémon? Starts off as a little hut, evolves into a house, then again into a castle? Or maybe it could be a multi-evolver? Like Dark-type Castle, Earth-type Bunker, Water-type Houseboat? That would be cool.


----------



## Zero Moment

Fire/Ice or Fire/Water type.


----------



## DarkAura

Isnt Archen a Toucan?

E-earwigs? is that what you said?...i just cant picture an earwig Pokemon, XD

The castle one's a good idea! =P


----------



## SquishierCobra

Archen is an Archaeopteryx. The first bird.


----------



## DarkAura

still, i think we do have a toucan...i think.....


----------



## Autumn

Superbird said:


> Also Water/Flying:


also also;


----------



## sv_01

Mad MOAI said:


> ^Like a giant squid, except modified. That might be interesting.


I meant a horrorterror.



Coroxn said:


> A castle Pokémon? Starts off as a little hut, evolves into a house, then again into a castle? Or maybe it could be a multi-evolver? Like Dark-type Castle, Earth-type Bunker, Water-type Houseboat? That would be cool.


Castle could also be Rock or Ghost. Wait, it could have lines of three:
(first stage is a small house that is Ground-type or something)
Water: Houseboat (pure Water) - big Titanic-style ship (Water/Steel)
Ghost: Haunted house (pure Ghost) - Castle (Ghost/Rock)


----------



## Zero Moment

Cthulhu
'Nuff said.


----------



## Monoking

How about a better grass/ice? Snover is cute, but... Well, that's it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

snover does evolve.


----------



## Monoking

I know that, i just think they could have gone a different direction with that particular typing.


----------



## Dar

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Cthulhu
> 'Nuff said.


I couldnt agree more. but maybe there should also be a gargoyle pokemon


----------



## billnu

tgats pretty true


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> How about a better grass/ice? Snover is cute, but... Well, that's it.


One of those early spring flowers could be part Ice.


----------



## Monoking

What about... an onion? It would be graas/fire and shoot seeds and embers.


----------



## Ever

Dark Koala said:


> I couldnt agree more. but maybe there should also be a gargoyle pokemon


Yes.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> What about... an onion? It would be graas/fire and shoot seeds and embers.


BLAARG! Not Grass-Fire. We still need that panda. And the castle would be good.


----------



## Monoking

A castle would be neat. Would probably be crazy tall, however.
And don't bleh my reply!


----------



## hyphen

A pillow Pokemon.
don't ask me why.


----------



## Ever

How bout a feather? :3
Ghost wings?
Uh...A...Rainbow?

I have no idea.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Uh...A...Rainbow?
> 
> I have no idea.


That's ho-oh, silly!


----------



## Ever

Ho-oh is ugly.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Ho-oh is ugly.


Excuse me? It's ho-oh, the trio master of the legendary whatevers, not deerling! It's not supposed to be cute.
Also,
I've noticed a pattern:
.Every region has an electric rodent of some sort.
1. Pikachu.
2. Pichu.
3. Plusle and minun.
4, Pachirsu.
5. Emolga.
6.? I wonder what the next one will be...


----------



## Spatz

Chipmunk


----------



## Monoking

Or maybe a groundhog! Second ground/electric, anyone?


----------



## Luxcario

Everglider said:


> Ho-oh is ugly.


Too right.


----------



## sv_01

Everglider said:


> Ho-oh is ugly.





Spunky the raichu said:


> Excuse me? It's ho-oh, the trio master of the legendary whatevers, not deerling! It's not supposed to be cute.


Sure, something like that! Ugly Pokémon can still be awesome (Scolipede, Magcargo, Giratina...).
But sure, Ho-Oh is sort of... uninteresting in comparison with some other legendaries.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Sure, something like that! Ugly Pokémon can still be awesome (Scolipede, Magcargo, Giratina...).
> But sure, Ho-Oh is sort of... uninteresting in comparison with some other legendaries.


Uninteresting? It's ho-oh. It brought three dead pokemon back to life when they were killed in that fire, according to my favorite legend.

 To look at a pokemon is not to look at the inside, but to look at everything.
I don't remeber who said that. I may have made it up.


----------



## Scohui

A T-rex dog! Ground\fire!

(A T-rex with fur and dog-like mouth and spits fire!)


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> A T-rex dog! Ground\fire!
> 
> (A T-rex with fur and dog-like mouth and spits fire!)


OH, YES!!


----------



## Scohui

And cute!


----------



## Monoking

What about pre-evolutions? Frankly, i'm waiting for slowpup.
Get on it, nintendo!


----------



## Spatz

Spunky the raichu said:


> What about pre-evolutions? Frankly, i'm waiting for slowpup.
> Get on it, nintendo!


I personally believe that baby's are somewhat useless and just a bad excuse for GF to add things to the breed pool/move pool of certain Pokemon without actually changing the mon itself. Example; Nasty Plot Pichu


----------



## Monoking

Lirris said:


> I personally believe that baby's are somewhat useless and just a bad excuse for GF to add things to the breed pool/move pool of certain Pokemon without actually changing the mon itself. Example; Nasty Plot Pichu


Meh. Well, what about evolutions? 
I'm still expecting dugquar.


----------



## Spatz

Pokemon I believe need evolutions:

Zangoose
Seviper
Corsola
Pachirisu
Spinda
EEVEE (Dragon/Flying/Ground/Fighting/Bug/Poison/Ghost/Rock/Steel All still possiblities)

The only baby's I would excuse would be:

Throh/Sawk (Like the Hitmons)
Pinsir/Heracross
Tauros/Miltank/Boufalant (I'm not sure how it'd work though...)


----------



## sv_01

Lirris said:


> Pokemon I believe need evolutions:
> Throh/Sawk (Like the Hitmons)


I understand.



> Pinsir/Heracross


That would mean making them relatives. For some reason, I wouldn't like it.



> Tauros/Miltank/Boufalant (I'm not sure how it'd work though...)


Bouffalant? Argh, I don't expect it to be related to them. It would be easier without it. I was expecting something like the Burmy family without alternate forms, level evolution affected by gender. But with Bouffalant... Maybe it could evolve into Bouffalant by level and into the others by Dawn Stone.


----------



## Monoking

I'm getting kind of confused now...
What the heck did the ultimate pokemon guide say about scyther's evolutionary status before scizor?


----------



## SquishierCobra

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyptodon 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacerops

New fossils, anyone?


----------



## Spatz

If love the glyptodon, and it'd be about time for a mammalian fossil Pokemon.


----------



## sv_01

SquishierCobra said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyptodon


Oh, a prehistoric armadillo! We need an armadillo. Also, I've noticed the pattern behind fossil duos, and this one should be the defensive one.




> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacerops


Which means this one would be the offensive one.


Both Rock/Ground, maybe?


----------



## Monoking

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm getting kind of confused now...
> What the heck did the ultimate pokemon guide say about pokemon like mr. mime and scyther's evolutionary status before we knew what we do now?


Answer the question.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Glyptodon would be Rock/Fighting
Megacerops would be Rock/Electric


----------



## Zoroark

What about a doll?  Has anyone mentioned a doll pokemon?  We should have a doll.

I'm not on about a plushie, a-la Banette, either.  That thing in the video I linked is utterly creepy; she keeps chasing you around the haunted house, giggling and making little spooky jingling noises when you desperately try to run away.


----------



## sv_01

Zoroark said:


> What about a doll?  Has anyone mentioned a doll pokemon?  We should have a doll.
> I'm not on about a plushie, a-la Banette, either.


Ehh... Are Baltoy and Claydol enough?
In case they aren't, Bulbapedia says that Gardevoir might be based on some kind of doll.


----------



## Zoroark

sv_01 said:


> Ehh... Are Baltoy and Claydol enough?
> In case they aren't, Bulbapedia says that Gardevoir might be based on some kind of doll.


Baltoy is more of a spinning top, Claydol looks more like an idol.  And, frankly, if Gardevoir was based on a doll it'd have to be a barbie.

I really _liked_ Gardevoir up 'til now, too. 

No, I meant based more on a traditional kokeshi doll.  I mean we have a few things already from Japan in there.  It's just that Kokeshi's are pretty prolific, and they're creepy as hell.  I suppose you could say that I'm wondering why a pokemon hasn't already been based on one.


----------



## sv_01

I've come up with another branch for the hut thing: House (Normal) - Hotel (Normal/Psychic).


----------



## Monoking

Zoroark said:


> No, I meant based more on a traditional kokeshi doll.  I mean we have a few things already from Japan in there.  It's just that Kokeshi's are pretty prolific, and they're creepy as hell.  I suppose you could say that I'm wondering why a pokemon hasn't already been based on one.


I like these doll things and this picture has been very useful, i'm using it to design a needed pre=evo to one of my fakemons.
Thanks.
And i agree, we do need a couple of these.


----------



## Daigonite

Are you ready? I'm a bird nut so I'll go through every order to show which ones have em and which ones don't.

NONPASSERINES

Rarities (Ostriches, Kiwis and other birds with no keel) - Yes (Doduo).
Tinamous - No (would be very surprising)
Waterfowl - Yes, many
Fowl - several, although its strange how a pigeon can become a pheasant.
Gulls - Supposedly Wingull is a gull but it acts more like a petrel
Plovers - none that I can think of
Puffins - None, surprisingly
Grebes - None, unsurprisingly
Loons - None, unsurprisingly (although it'd be cool to have a black bird Pokemon with red eyes and a sharp, dagger like beak...)
Penguins - Yes
Albatross and allies - yes (Wingull)
Pelicans - yes
Tropicbirds - No. (Articuno kinda resembles one but is blue, and lives in cold places)
Storks and allies - None that I can think of which is really surprising to me. I'd love to have a badass heron Pokemon.
Vultures (new world) - Yes.
Flamingos - a surprising no
Falcons - I would say yes; probably swellow.
Eagles and allies - plenty
Cranes and allies - very surprisingly no. A crane would be a really cool pokemon to have too.
Sandgrouse - No, but would be interesting if they implemented it
Doves - yes
Parrots - yes
Cuckoos - no from the looks of it. It would make for an interesting Pokemon
Hoatzin - no, would also make an interesting Pokemon (Poison/Flying!!)
Owls - yes
Nightjars - no
Hummingbirds and Swifts - really surprisingly no. Unless you decide to count Taillow as a swift (but its really quite obvious its a swallow)
Kingfishers - No but would make an interesting Pokemon
Woodpeckers - a surprising no; woodpeckers are related to the toucans...
Trogons - not surprisingly no
Mousebirds - not surprisingly no

The only passerines we've seen are really crows, a swallow and sparrows, and that's about it.


----------



## Monoking

Tailow is a baby swallow.


----------



## Daigonite

Tailow is a barn swallow...

Swellow looks more like a falcon though.


----------



## Black Yoshi

Not sure if anyone pointed these out in this thread already, but I don't feel like looking so... *Ahem*

NARWHALS.


----------



## Spatz

Mosquitos <- 'nuff said


----------



## Luxcario

Yeah, we need a mosquito.


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need a toucan or a hornbill, too!


----------



## Mr. Moon

A pumpkin pokemon would be coo. :3


----------



## Cerberus87

A few days ago, I thought of this thread, and the first thing that came to mind was a chair. Yes, that's right, a chair. I mean, we have magnets, sludge, exploding balls, garbage bins, ice creams (made of ice!), land mines, candles, so why not a Grass- or Steel-type chair?

Ok, whatever. That'd be a stupid idea. But it makes you think... ANYTHING, theoretically, could be a Pokémon if you played around with the design. A cloud, a sombrero, a box, you name it. So the list of things that aren't Pokémon yet is HUGE.


----------



## actionhero112

Lirris said:


> Mosquitos <- 'nuff said


Vibrava? Honestly I don't think that anything has the possibility of becoming a pokemon. I have enough to deal with considering my goal is becoming pokemon master. I don't need the possibility of my interior design attacking me. How would you encounter a chair anyways?

TRAINER entered Ikea.

Chair-omon wants to battle! 

DANANANANANANANA

Chair used tasteful feng shui. It was moderately effective with eastern architecture!


No. Just No.


----------



## Mr. Moon

actionhero112 said:


> Vibrava? Honestly I don't think that anything has the possibility of becoming a pokemon. I have enough to deal with considering my goal is becoming pokemon master. I don't need the possibility of my interior design attacking me. How would you encounter a chair anyways?
> 
> TRAINER entered Ikea.
> 
> Chair-omon wants to battle!
> 
> DANANANANANANANA
> 
> Chair used tasteful feng shui. It was moderately effective with eastern architecture!
> 
> 
> No. Just No.


Action is my man-crush. xD

_Negrek gave this post a spamming infraction._


----------



## Spatz

Vibrava =/= Mosquito

Vibrava = this/this


----------



## Luxcario

I second what Cerberus said. A better ghost would be good.


----------



## sv_01

What about a shoe? The first stage could be a sandal (Ground). And I am thinking of lots of alternative evolutions again (all part Ground).
Soft fluffy slipper (Normal)
Flip-flop (Water)
Shoe with lights on it (those exist) (Electric)
Winter boot (Ice)
Sports shoe (Fighting) (should have high speed)
Shoe that stinks a lot (Poison)
Winged sandal (Flying)
Old broken shoe that is haunted (Ghost)
Armor shoe (Steel)


----------



## Luxcario

The shoes sound good.


----------



## Dar

It would be AWESOME to have an X-Ray Fish, like the ones that have really thin skin. Maybe Water/Dark or Water/Electric.


----------



## Spatz

They're usually blind though, so maybe Water/Psychic, Water/Normal, or Water/Ghost


----------



## sv_01

Lirris said:


> They're usually blind though, so maybe Water/Psychic, Water/Normal, or Water/Ghost


Normal? To be part Normal, a Water Pokémon has to be a mammal with legs and fur. A weird translucent fish definitely doesn't fit there.

Otherwise, it should have Clear Body.


----------



## DarkAura

A shoe would seem....well, rather cartoonish. The older generations had pokemon based off of animals making seem more realistic. A shoe woulnt fit at all! It'll seem REALLY cartoonish.

Plus, i faintly remember a story about Oscar wild having a shoe for a pokemon and his rival had a sock. Shoe evolved into a boot. The End. Now, having a shoe for a pokemon would be too  (I couldnt resist, X3)


----------



## Zero Moment

I don't think an inanimate object will be a Pokemon unless it's either posessed or potentially poisonous


----------



## sv_01

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I don't think an inanimate object will be a Pokemon unless it's either posessed or potentially poisonous


Then just the Poison-type (the one that stinks).


----------



## Zero Moment

sv_01 said:


> Then just the Poison-type (the one that stinks).


Yeah no


----------



## Momo(th)

I have a genius idea! A BOOMERANG POKEMAN!(It could be a Flying type, with a signature move thats like a overpowered U-Turn.)


----------



## Monoking

A starter that has two types again.
I miss the old days where professors gave you poisonous magicl creatures for your birthday....
Anyway, i'm thinking fire/ground.


----------



## Zero Moment

A Water/Flying-Grass/Fighting-Fire/Rock starter trio.


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> A Water/Flying-Grass/Fighting-Fire/Rock starter trio.


I second this.


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need a Carnotaurus.


----------



## Monoking

SquishierCobra said:


> We need a Carnotaurus.


Uh, what?
Link me, bro.


----------



## Zero Moment

Spunky the raichu said:


> Uh, what?
> Link me, bro.


Google it


----------



## SquishierCobra

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnotaurus

Here.


----------



## sv_01

SquishierCobra said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnotaurus
> 
> Here.


Offensive, Rock/Dark, knows Horn Attack, the counterpart is a Stegosaurus.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Also, we need a turkey!


----------



## NegativeVibe

SquishierCobra said:


> Also, we need a turkey!


Yes. Yes we do. 

I'm wondering in terms of what type it should be though...can turkeys fly? O_o If so, flying + ...um, something else. xD


----------



## Mad MOAI

Vibe said:


> Yes. Yes we do.
> 
> I'm wondering in terms of what type it should be though...can turkeys fly? O_o If so, flying + ...um, something else. xD


Yes, turkeys (wild ones, at least) are strong fliers _and_ swimmers. They're all terrain birds, sort of... maybe it could be part Water or Ice. A fire or Ground turkey might be interesting, too. Perhaps it could have Color Change as an ability - after all, their faces change color with their emotions. That's more color-changing than camouflaging like Kecleon does, though.


----------



## sv_01

Well, there's no sea sponge Pokémon. It should be pure Water with Dry Skin. And it should at least know Harden (because Splash doesn't seem right).
But since it would be the new "most pathetic thing ever" Pokémon, it should evolve into something powerful... like a big awesome sea anemone.
And what about a Pokémon based on Nyan Cat. Flying and (Normal in basic form, has sixteen of them), has Color Change or something.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> And what about a Pokémon based on Nyan Cat. Flying an (Normal in basic form, has sixteen of them), has Color Change or something.


The sponge thing is a good idea.
But the day we get a Nyan Cat pokemon is the day I shoot myself.


----------



## NegativeVibe

Mad MOAI said:


> Yes, turkeys (wild ones, at least) are strong fliers _and_ swimmers. They're all terrain birds, sort of... maybe it could be part Water or Ice. A fire or Ground turkey might be interesting, too. Perhaps it could have Color Change as an ability - after all, their faces change color with their emotions. That's more color-changing than camouflaging like Kecleon does, though.


Interesting! Flying/Ice would be cool; I've always liked that combination (especially in comparison to the omnipresent, annoying Flying/Normal). 

I'd like to see a part fire turkey. It might be reminiscent of Blaziken though.


----------



## DarkAura

Flying/Ice?  AAAAWWWW YYYYEEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!

I'd be more inclined for a Flying/Fire turkey...It reminds me of Charizards...


----------



## sv_01

I know it's weird and wouldn't make sense to anyone who doesn't know Homestuck, but I've thought of counterparts for Luvdisc. Fish that look like the other card symbols.

Spade fish (Water/Dark) - black, has a tail fin, often gets angry
Club fish (Water/Ice) - gray, big fins, likes stopping fights
Diamond fish (Water/Psychic) - white, strong telepath


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need a Sekhmet-like Pokémon. [posted from my Nintendo 3DS]


----------



## Zero Moment

A pheonix?

Moltres doesn't really count.

EDIT: Ice phoenix

Hell
Fucking
Yes


----------



## SquishierCobra

Note about my last post: We need a "Ra" trio.

Ra with either Sekhmet and Hathor, or Khnum and Khepri.

Ra would be Light/Flying
Sekhmet would be Fire/Dark
Hathor would be Ground/Psychic
Khnum would be Grass/Rock
Khepri would be Bug/Ghost.


----------



## DarkAura

So you want an ?

An ice phoenix would need three types....fuck yeah!


----------



## Mai

DarkAura said:


> So you want an ?
> 
> An ice phoenix would need three types....fuck yeah!



:( Not everyone likes to use legendaries in-game! And not everyone likes articuno and is able to get one; besides, articuno isn't really a phoenix at all.


----------



## Dar

SquishierCobra said:


> Note about my last post: We need a "Ra" trio.
> 
> Ra with either Sekhmet and Hathor, or Khnum and Khepri.
> 
> Ra would be Light/Flying
> Sekhmet would be Fire/Dark
> Hathor would be Ground/Psychic
> Khnum would be Grass/Rock
> Khepri would be Bug/Ghost.


I like this idea, but until there's a Light type, Ra would be Psychic/Flying or Fire/Flying.


----------



## sv_01

SquishierCobra said:


> Note about my last post: We need a "Ra" trio.
> 
> Ra with either Sekhmet and Hathor, or Khnum and Khepri.
> 
> Ra would be Light/Flying
> Sekhmet would be Fire/Dark
> Hathor would be Ground/Psychic
> Khnum would be Grass/Rock
> Khepri would be Bug/Ghost.


Wait... And they should have genders. Hathor must know Attract.



Cubone said:


> I like this idea, but until there's a Light type, Ra would be Psychic/Flying or Fire/Flying.


Fire! Like the sun! We need a Fire-type sun legendary that isn't all about plasma like Reshiram or sunshine and rainbows like Ho-oh.


----------



## DarkAura

sv_01 said:


> Wait... And they should have genders. Hathor must know Attract.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire! Like the sun! We need a Fire-type *sun legendary* that isn't all about plasma like Reshiram or sunshine and rainbows like Ho-oh.


There's going to be new pokemon games called Pokemon Sun, Pokemon Moon, and Pokemon Star. You are psychic about the sun thing.


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> There's going to be new pokemon games called Pokemon Sun, Pokemon Moon, and Pokemon Star. You are psychic about the sun thing.


I demand proof


----------



## Dar

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I demand proof


Same. And I believe some pokemon games are just released in Japan, so if they are real, will other countries get to buy them?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Cubone said:


> Same. And I believe some pokemon games are just released in Japan, so if they are real, will other countries get to buy them?


... it was basically just blue version, and a few silly spin-offs.


----------



## CJBlazer

A ninja would be sweet. It would be a Dark and Fighting type, which is also awesome


----------



## SquishierCobra

Now we need a honey badger. Sorry for the semi-bump!


----------



## Monoking

I still want proof of "Pkmn Sun".


----------



## DarkAura

Sorry, my sister lied to me about it. -_-" 

We. Need. A. Fire Dog.


----------



## Zero Moment

:?


----------



## DarkAura

Dammit. We. Need. A. Grass Dog.


----------



## Monoking

....No.

Grass _cat_, however....


----------



## Zero Moment

Richie said:


> ....No.
> 
> Grass _cat_, however....


Yes.
Hell yes.
Hell fucking yes.


----------



## Scootaloo

Hmmm.
A dolphin? A flying book, obviously Pokemon is now expanding to inanimate objects.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

There is a fire dog. Houndoom.

What we need are good Dark and Fighting types, like ninjas or vampires.


----------



## Mai

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yes.
> Hell yes.
> Hell fucking yes.


Leafeon isn't catlike enough? Personally, they're one of my least favorite eeveelutions.


----------



## The Omskivar

Iiiii think a Bombardier Beetle.  And a Parrotfish.

Swordfish dolphin mammoth gazelle caveman viking mobster coconut algae moss dodo peacock armadillo chess pieces koala bear sifaka lemur plague rat oil slick smokestack _housefly_ mosquito narwhal giant squid nesting doll chimera

I have way too many of these


----------



## Autumn

Scootaloo said:


> A flying book, obviously Pokemon is now expanding to inanimate objects.




Er, um


----------



## Monoking

The Omskivar said:


> Iiiii think a Bombardier Beetle.  And a *Parrotfish.*
> Swordfish dolphin mammoth gazelle caveman viking *mobster* coconut algae moss *dodo **peacock* armadillo chess pieces koala bear sifaka lemur plague rat oil slick smokestack _housefly_ mosquito narwhal giant squid nesting doll chimera
> 
> I have way too many of these


We have most of them covered...


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

An Ice and Fire Dragon would be like TOTALLY awesome.


----------



## Monoking

Frankly, I want a Future Trunks Pokemon.

A girl can dream~


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

A Saiyan Pokemon would be awesome. Maybe he will look like Gocollo


----------



## Monoking

...

What have I done??

*Ahem*

We also need a panda.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

A Little Pony as a Pokemon would be awesome. "Go Rarity. Use Magic Horn." LOL.


----------



## Spatz

You know a lot of what has been suggested has actually been covered by FakeMon artists, so if GameFreak were ever to allow these people to design Pokemon for them, we'd probably have alot more of these bases covered.

For Example: here


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Damn, someone already called woodpecker. Hmm, there's no moose right? A possessed fortune teller? One o' those macho bodybuilders perhaps? A submarine ( a yellow one) Some sort of cardboard box? A mirror? I second the haunted suit of armor, haunted tree, pumpkin (it should also be haunted, halloween) We need more ghosts! More flowers! I'm thinking a hedgehog (no! begone shaymin! no one loves you!) steel and poison... I fully support the house thingie though, effin' brilliant! *Looks really serious, thinking hard, shuts eyes halfway, strokes non-existant beard* What we need..iiis....Kraken.
Oh, and a ground/dragon or psychic/dragon type would be awesome!


----------



## The Omskivar

Richie said:


> We have most of them covered...


How exactly is any of those a peacock?  And a parrotfish for Luvdisc is a helluva stretch, but not as much as Doduo being an actual dodo.  It's more of an ostrich if anything.


----------



## Monoking

Altaria's design is influenced by the peacock.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Possible starters, going by tradition (Grass: Reptile, Fire: Zodiac, Water: Amphibious)

Grass: Komodo Dragon, Dimetrodon, Stegosaurus, Triceratops, Alligator, Pteranodon
Fire: Lion, Rabbit, Goat, Dog, Scorpion, Snake
Water: Hippo, Puffin, Capybara, Newt, Crab,  Loch Ness Monster


----------



## Autumn

Richie said:


> We also need a panda.


----------



## Monoking

A better panda. Spinda looks like a bunny.


----------



## DarkAura

Spinda is from the words "Spin" and "Panda". It is a good idea because it is well thought out.

We. Need. An. Aye-Aye.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

What about a Little Pony-like Character. One who knows Magic Horn or something like that.


----------



## sv_01

The Omskivar said:


> Swordfish
> mammoth
> caveman
> viking
> coconut
> algae
> chess pieces
> oil slick


Water/Steel, now more awesome than a penguin!

Mamoswine is part mammoth.

An Ancientpower evo of a Fighting-type.

Male Jynx! That is Steel instead of Psychic.

We have Exeggcute

Grass/Water

What about Pawniard and Bisharp?

I don't like those inanimate Poison-types... But whatever.


----------



## The Omskivar

Richie said:


> Altaria's design is influenced by the peacock.


It looks nothing like a peacock.  Also Bulbapedia says it's based on the Chinese Peng, which is a dragon with cloudlike wings and a bird's head.


----------



## Zero Moment

Braeburn said:


> What about a Little Pony-like Character. One who knows Magic Horn or something like that.


You mean a pony.

 

Magic Horn is not a move.




We could use a pegasus or alicorn, though.


----------



## The Omskivar

I think they were saying Magic Horn should be a move.

Actually I could definitely see Magic Horn as being a high-power physical Psychic or Dragon attack with a chance of Sleep.  that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Mai

There's horn leech, I suppose. Maybe that's what she was thinking of?


----------



## The Omskivar

Could be.

Incidentally there should be a Ghost/Rock Pokemon based on the Mayan doomsday calendar oh wait I drew that the other day just sayin


----------



## SquishierCobra

Did I say we needed a Honey Badger?


----------



## Momo(th)

Good god, we should have a GameBoy Pokemon!. Think about it:evolves from a GameBoy Color to a Gameboy advanced SP to a random variation of a original DS, a DS lite, a DSI. or a 3DS depending on the stone you use on it.


----------



## sv_01

I think Mawile should have a pre-evo. A cute Normal-type like Clefairy, but less mysterious. With Cute Charm, obviously.
And I'm thinking of it because I want... A counterpart for Mawile! One with lower Defense, but higher Attack and Speed. Counterparting Mawile's Steel type with the Dark type. Counterparting the fearsome black jaws with unusually big scissors. The Kuchisake-onna. They would be slightly like Gliscor and Weavile, one biting an the other slashing.
Even though it might be slightly creepy.


----------



## Autumn

sv_01 said:


> And I'm thinking of it because I want... A counterpart for Mawile!


i thought that was sableye???


----------



## SquishierCobra

Now we need a Toucan or a Hornbill.


----------



## sv_01

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> i thought that was sableye???


To be honest, I found the Kuchisake-onna on the Internet without looking for anything in particular, and I decided she could be Mawile's sister. A Dark-type with a Steel-type weapon being a counterpart to a Steel-type with a Dark-type weapon and stuff like that.

EDIT: And as for Sableye being lonely, they already did that to Victreebel. And Scyther is still Pinsir's counterpart even though Scizor exists.


----------



## Momo(th)

sv_01 said:


> And Scyther is still Pinsir's counterpart even though Scizor exists.


I thought Heracross was Pinsir's countepart?


----------



## sv_01

Chibispore said:


> I thought Heracross was Pinsir's countepart?


Scyther is Pinsir's counter-exclusive in Diamond, as it was in Kanto.

EDIT: It might not belong here, but I have some Shellos/Gastrodon-based ideas:
1) A yellow one. There are pink Shellos in the west and blue ones in the east, but Sinnoh has three parts, of which each one has one of the three Great Lakes. Each of the official forms of Shellos resembles the legendary of it's area by color, so the North Sea Shellos should be yellow. The only problem is that Ground-types that aren't part Ice hate Ice-type areas, but that can be solved by making this form of Gastrodon Ice instead of Ground. I imagine its back being frozen into some kind of shell, and the offensive and defensive stats should be switched.
2) An Ancientpower evolution. Gastrodon's Pokédex entry says that its distant ancestor had a shell, so there could be a sea snail evolution that would be the same for all forms. And a Rock-type. The most appropriate color combination is probably brown and gray.

EDIT: And I just came up with the idea that the Kuchisake-onna I mentioned earlier should be covering her mouth with her hair. Because Mawile's monster mouth can be disguised as a huge ponytail, and the Dark-type counterpart should look somewhat similar, so let's give her long hair and give it some importance!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Sorry for sort of bumping, but I just feel like sharing a couple of ideas ^^'

Anyway, we need a faun. For example something like ground/grass typing, learns grasswhistle and such...

Second thought: An electric (bumble) bee, that collects pollen with static electricity. (they actually sort of do that in real life, so, yeah).


----------



## sv_01

Maybe one of those gray thingies that curl up like Whirlipede but are short. I suggest Bug/Steel.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

A fighting type more based off a warrior kind of thing instead of martial artists and body builders. I mean like a KNIGHT. or a SAMURAI. Gallade/Hariyama. Also, ignore my idea below seeing as it doesn't matter due to the face there's already a knight Pokemon.

Thinking it would be kind of like something that looks kind of like a squire, and then it evolves and it's wearing armor with the helmet open/off. Maybe we could cross it and make it be an animal too just for the lulz. It uses a sword, but starts with like a training one and then a "real" one after evolving. Fighting -> Steel/Fighting like Lucario. Signature move: Blade Flurry - Steel - Physical - 80 Power/100% Acc. - Slashes multiple times with a blade-like weapon. 10% chance to either Flinch.


----------



## sv_01

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> A fighting type more based off a warrior kind of thing instead of martial artists and body builders. I mean like a KNIGHT.


There's Gallade already.



And we need an actual trilobite. Water/Rock or whatever, and I don't know what its counterpart would be.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

sv_01 said:


> There's Gallade already.


I guess you skipped my idea because I forgot about Gallade and because there's a knight it doesn't matter.


Well, then. Since that idea was HORRIBLY shot down, I've got nothing. Inanimate objects as Pokemon = *shoots self*, More plants = I can't think of anything, and they've done a lot of animals and most of the others I'd think of were in that list or listed by someone else.

Um... Bleeding Heart (the flower) Pokemon? Grass/Ghost?


----------



## Superbird

Does Escavalier count as a knight?


----------



## Spatz

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> Um... Bleeding Heart (the flower) Pokemon? Grass/Ghost?


Yes.
Fuck.
Yes.
Mother.
Fucking.
Yes.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

A cassowary.

Fighting/Flying of course. Those birds kick major ass.


----------



## Dar

Vehement Mustelid said:


> A cassowary.
> 
> Fighting/Flying of course. Those birds kick major ass.


Yes. I've always wanted one of those for security, like a guard dog. But it's a bird. Ah, a pokemon will have to do.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Superbird said:


> Does Escavalier count as a knight?


Yeah, he kind of does too. Bleh.

Oh, and another idea.

I know we've had boulder Pokemon and all that already, but maybe a molten boulder/hardened lava Pokemon. Fire/Rock.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

ShinyUmbreonX3 said:


> I know we've had boulder Pokemon and all that already, but maybe a molten boulder/hardened lava Pokemon. Fire/Rock.


Magcargo?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Superbird said:


> Does Escavalier count as a knight?


eh escavalier is just posing.


----------



## Coroxn

We need more conceptual Pokémon.

Like a Pokémon based on memory, with superawesome stats but an ability that means it has a 5 (and then 10 and then 15 as it evolves)% chance of any attack failing because the Pokémon forget how to use the move in battle. It would be Normal/Psychic.

And stuff like that.


----------



## Spatz

Coroxn said:


> We need more conceptual Pokémon.
> 
> Like a Pokémon based on memory, with superawesome stats but an ability that means it has a 5 (and then 10 and then 15 as it evolves)% chance of any attack failing because the Pokémon forget how to use the move in battle. It would be Normal/Psychic.
> 
> And stuff like that.


You do realise how oddly annoying that would be in battle.

GO <insert name here>
Use Psychic
...
...
...
Use Psychic 
<insert name here> forgot how to use Psychic

Player reaction:


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Magcargo?


I'm thinking something that isn't also based off an animal (Magcargo's a snail). I'm thinking something Geodude/Roggenrola-esque, but with lava-ish-ness.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

A kiwi-mon. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Spatz

Spoiler



LINK



^
You mean this?


----------



## sv_01

Coroxn said:


> We need more conceptual Pokémon.
> 
> Like a Pokémon based on memory, with superawesome stats but an ability that means it has a 5 (and then 10 and then 15 as it evolves)% chance of any attack failing because the Pokémon forget how to use the move in battle. It would be Normal/Psychic.
> 
> And stuff like that.


Is it supposed to evolve? These conceptual Pokémon should be legendary. And I suggest Water/Psychic

It could be counterparted with one based on imagination. That one would have lower HP and defensive stats and higher offensive stats and Speed. Its ability would work like Bad Dream on enemies, but actually heal sleeping allies. (Fire/Psychic or something)


----------



## Green

i wouldn't mind a kind of counterpart to the golett line based off of some of the sleeker mechas, as opposed to the clunkier, gundam look to golurk. 

pretty please, eva 01 pokemon? ; ;


----------



## Byrus

Found a list of some interesting suggestions!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

I like the list you linked. I didn't get through all of them, but there were a couple I liked that they had there.

1) Leech
2) Indian Pipe

Those two mainly.


----------



## sv_01

Bludgeon said:


> i wouldn't mind a kind of counterpart to the golett line based off of some of the sleeker mechas, as opposed to the clunkier, gundam look to golurk.


But Golurk is already a Ghost-type Claydol...



There isn't a Bug/Dark type yet. What about a cockroach?


----------



## golden999

A cockroach would be a good Route 1 pokemon. I was also thinking about a swordsman pokemon. Might require a few new moves though...


----------



## Sypl

A banana


----------



## Zero Moment

Maybe, like, some kind of lightning elemental-ish Pokemon?
Like, being literally made of lightning, sort of how a few Ice-types (think cryogonal or vanillite) are literally made of ice

I don't know how coherent that was, need sleep.


----------



## Spatz

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Maybe, like, some kind of lightning elemental-ish Pokemon?
> Like, being literally made of lightning, sort of how a few Ice-types (think cryogonal or vanillite) are literally made of ice
> 
> I don't know how coherent that was, need sleep.


I believe Rotom fits the bill for this catagory...


----------



## sv_01

Someone mentioned kiwis, right? It could be both kinds of kiwis combined. Grass and... Normal or something, because kiwis don't fly.




Sypl said:


> A banana


Tropius already has bananas on him Should there be a connection?


----------



## Coroxn

A 'Twin' Pokémon, literally two identical Pokémon with a different colour that can actually be used in battle, are totally awesome together in a double battle but useless against each other in any.

Pokémon derived from musical genres. Pop, Rock, Punk, Metal. 

A book Pokémon. Begins as a leaflet/magasene, branches into a Hardcover or a Kindle, with a defensive/offensive focus, respectively. 

More geographical features, such as Stream-River, Rock-Mountain-Range, Pond-Lake-Ocean, Cirrus-Cumulus-Status clouds. Ooh! Just got Cirrus' nickname.

The Internet, in general.


----------



## Zero Moment

Lirris said:


> I believe Rotom fits the bill for this catagory...


No, no, like a pure Electric-type, made of lightning. Perhaps a spark-bolt-storm line, with the final being Water/Electric?

Also Rotom is more of a plasma kind of thingy.


----------



## sv_01

Coroxn said:


> Pokémon derived from musical genres. Pop, Rock, Punk, Metal.
> 
> More geographical features, such as Stream-River, Rock-Mountain-Range, Pond-Lake-Ocean, Cirrus-Cumulus-Status clouds. Ooh! Just got Cirrus' nickname.
> 
> The Internet, in general.


I can see Rock being Psychic/Rock and Metal being Psychic/Steel.

And maybe a glacier...

Electric/Psychic, should have Sketch as a basic move.


----------



## Autumn

Coroxn said:


> A 'Twin' Pokémon, literally two identical Pokémon with a different colour that can actually be used in battle, are totally awesome together in a double battle but useless against each other in any.


----------



## SquishierCobra

We need a lot more extinct species. I cannot stress that enough.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Coroxn said:


> Pokémon derived from musical genres. Pop, Rock, Punk, Metal.
> 
> A book Pokémon. Begins as a leaflet/magasene, branches into a Hardcover or a Kindle, with a defensive/offensive focus, respectively.
> 
> More geographical features, such as Stream-River, Rock-Mountain-Range, Pond-Lake-Ocean, Cirrus-Cumulus-Status clouds. Ooh! Just got Cirrus' nickname.


Pop: Electric/Psychic, Rock: Rock/Psychic, Punk: Electric/Dark or Steel/Dark, Metal: Steel/Psychic, Classical: , Country: Grass/Psychic, And for each, a possible Type/Ghost (instead of Type/Psychic or /Dark) for Ballads.

Hmm, for a book, I'd say Grass (pages made from plants) and then either Grass/Psychic or Electric/Psychic. That would, however, make the second Poke ever to change types completely when evolving (first being Azurill -> Marill).

Clouds, I can see, possibly. Flying/Water (Normal), Flying/Electric (Thundercloud/Cell), Flying/Ghost (Fog), Flying/Ground (Sand-clouds). As for mountain Pokes, Another line like Roggenrola or Geodude would work fairly well. The water ones, that's a bit more difficult and I couldn't tell you how that would be.


----------



## Surfingpichu

I know this has probably been mentioned already...

But why the heck isn't there a Narwhal pokemon yet? Seriously. It's been skirted around with Pokemon like Dewgong and the like but no, we need an honest to god Narwhal pokemon. =P Water/Ice. Water/Psychic whatever, it still needs to happen.


----------



## Aerbrodactyl

Like a boot, but with holes in it...and the laces are its arms.
Chewing gum! I don't think ditto counts.
I've not read all 17 pages, but a saber-tooth tiger!
I agree with Surfing Pikachu on the Narwhal thing...but not that Dewgong is anything near a Narwhal...at all. Dewgong is a Manatee...or a dugong, not in any way a Narhwal.


----------



## sv_01

Aerbrodactyl said:


> I've not read all 17 pages, but a saber-tooth tiger!
> I agree with Surfing Pikachu on the Narwhal thing...but not that Dewgong is anything near a Narwhal...at all. Dewgong is a Manatee...or a dugong, not in any way a Narhwal.


Both manatees and dugongs are too ugly to have Dewgong based on them. Dewgong is just a big seal with a horn.


I actually came up with a whole line for the saber-tooth tiger, but I'm afraid it's against the rules of both cat lines and Ancientpower evolutions... You see, the first stage is pure Normal and has Cute Charm, the second is Normal/Dark and has Hyper Cutter, and the third (the saber-tooth tiger) is Dark/Ice and has Intimidate. The names would be something like Kittifur, Felisharp and Glasmilon.



EDIT: A more serious idea: What about mayflies? The line could go somewhat like: Bug/Water (Shed Skin) - Bug/Flying (Swarm) - Bug/Ghost (Levitate). And... What if only the second stage could breed?


----------

